# One month into 2020. What have you achieved so far?



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

*All i have done is shitpost here most days. i did at least get my first job but may get fired for incompetence given i am low iq, a slow learn undersocialized and clumsy which have collectively contributed to multiple mistakes while working. My coworker called me a retard*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

Not as much as I wanted to but I've learned a lot about Django & Python so at least there's some progress on the moneymaxing front.


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

New methods of coping


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Feb 1, 2020)

not a single thing


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Not as much as I wanted to but I've learned a lot about Django & Python so at least there's some progress on the moneymaxing front.


*i wish i had a high enough iq to be good at programming. sadly any coding ability is stymied by my imcompetence with math, a product of my low iq*


AbandonShip said:


> New methods of coping


*like what?*


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 1, 2020)

shit posted here and rotted in my room, depressed af


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i wish i had a high enough iq to be good at programming. sadly any coding ability is stymied by my imcompetence with math, a product of my low iq*


Modern programming is just copy-pasting other people's shit from GitHub & StackOverflow. JFL at thinking coding in 2020 requires high IQ.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Modern programming is just copy-pasting other people's shit from GitHub & StackOverflow. JFL at thinking coding in 2020 requires high IQ.


*the operative term was 'good'. there no point being merely a programmer. truck drivers or tradesman earn more than average programmers jfl 
i find it hard to believe that a good programmer's capacity is entirely derived from GitHub orStackOverflow. an avg web designer, sure but a cryptographer, pen tester, quant or HFT at a hedge fund all require deep understanding of low level programming and thats where the money, career development and self-actualization is. i am too low iq for that*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *the operative term was 'good'. there no point being merely a programmer. i find it hard to believe that a programmer's capacity is entirely derived from reusing GitHub and StackOverflow. an avg web designer sure but a cryptographer, pen tester, quant or HFT at a hedge fund all require deep understanding of low level programming. i am too low iq for that*


I care about being good enough to make them shekels for my eventual visit to Eppley Island. 

Coding isn't like other fields where the genius outliers are paid a lot more. A JavaScript codemonkey at Netflix is paid about the same as a genius pentester. Why even bother with the extra effort...


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> I care about being good enough to make them shekels for my eventual visit to Eppley Island.
> 
> Coding isn't like other fields where the genius outliers are paid a lot more. A JavaScript codemonkey at Netflix is paid about the same as a genius pentester. Why even bother with the extra effort...


*i dont think the average 'javascript codemonkey' jobs at big corporations are easy jobs to get. i would guess that these employees still have higher than average iqs with decent social skills to pass the job interviews, two traits a lot of programmers lack, resulting in an average, underpaid job in IT over a well paid job at a large company*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i dont think the average 'javascript codemonkey' jobs at big corporations are easy jobs to get. i would get that these employees still have higher than average iqs with decent social skills to pass the job interviews *


Getting good at whiteboarding just involves a lot of IRL practice and memorizing algorithms. 

Whiteboard interviews are the easiest to game.

It's why I choose programming as my cope for moneymaxing. I'm too autistic for anything else.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 1, 2020)

Ive figured out what I want to do with my life, and im now on the road from going to 20% bf to 10% bf, getting defined zygos


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 1, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Getting good at whiteboarding just involves a lot of IRL practice and memorizing algorithms.
> 
> Whiteboard interviews are the easiest to game.
> 
> It's why I choose programming as my cope for moneymaxing. I'm too autistic for anything else.


*i am legitimately low iq. i cant begin to understand complex algos. i failed math in hs. its over*


----------



## Justttt (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

Justttt said:


> View attachment 251533


*im in my 20s and im a khhv ngl tbh*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *im in my 20s and im a khhv ngl tbh*


So is 95% of this forum tbh ngl


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 1, 2020)

One step closer to rope.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 1, 2020)

Sliding Genio


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 1, 2020)

I haven't drank the whole month. I also got a surgery for my acne scars


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 1, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I haven't drank the whole month. I also got a surgery for my acne scars



mogs the forum already


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Feb 1, 2020)

I am not virgin anymore,two weeks ago it was the end of my virgin life


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Feb 1, 2020)

Straight A’s in my recent tests


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 1, 2020)

Zuvay said:


> I am not virgin anymore,two weeks ago it was the end of my virgin life



im jelly


----------



## nastynas (Feb 1, 2020)

now i have a definite surgical looksmaxing plan, with options etc

feels good know what is needed to fix


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 1, 2020)

nastynas said:


> now i have a definite surgical looksmaxing plan, with options etc
> 
> feels good know what is needed to fix



If u are not doing it, cest cope


----------



## nastynas (Feb 1, 2020)

SirGey said:


> If u are not doing it, cest cope


starting out this summer inshallah


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 1, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> One step closer to rope.


*dont do this. 
ngl tbh there is more to life than having sex. 
the more i think about existence the more i think that brain chemistry and mental state is everything. 
this is why some people can have an objectively bad day but be neutral or even have a positive outlook despite poor environmental circumstances. 
i also think self-actualization is a important component of a positive mindset. self-actualization is best achieved, not by having sex, but through creativity. one needs to become master of an area of study and then create and innovate that which hasnt been created before and which adds societal value. most human being are mindless consumer, not creators. this is why much of the west are depressed. *


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 1, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *dont do this.
> ngl tbh there is more to life than having sex.
> the more i think about existence the more i think that brain chemistry and mental state is everything.
> this is why some people can have an objectively bad day but be neutral or even have a positive outlook despite poor environmental circumstances.
> i also think self-actualization is a important component of a positive mindset. self-actualization is best achieved, not by having sex, but by creativity. one needs to become master of an area of study and then create and innovate that which hasnt been created before and which adds societal value. most human being are mindless consumer, not creators. this is why much of the west are depressed. *


Thx. We've talked about this before tho. You need a balance of everything.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 1, 2020)

Nothing. Literally. Same as last 4 years. Just Work and chill at home


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 1, 2020)

-Got a new leather jacket

-Solidified my sidehoe situations further by seeing them all atleast once since I got back to college (I have 3 I see very regularly but am not committed to and a few more I see more sporadically) 

-Started a SARM cycle since I can’t use steroids


----------



## joseph (Feb 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I haven't drank the whole month. I also got a surgery for my acne scars


What surgery did you get for acne scars? I have them and need to get rid of them


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 2, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Thx. We've talked about this before tho. You need a balance of everything.


*im scared i may have early alzheimers from rotting here all day, wallowing in self pity and ultimately depriving my brain of intellectual stimulus as i endlessly stumble through this echochamber of self-imposed narcissism and autism *


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 2, 2020)

joseph said:


> What surgery did you get for acne scars? I have them and need to get rid of them



Facial resurfacing is what it's called.









1540 Laser and It's Benefits: Orange Coast Aesthetics: Cosmetic Specialists


Increase your body's natural collagen production, plump, firm, and rejuvenate skin. The 1540 Laser is a powerful treatment that uses gentle non-ablative technol




www.orangecoastaesthetics.com













Laser Skin Resurfacing - IPL, Non-Ablative and Fractional Lasers


Laser skin resurfacing treatments address fine lines and wrinkles, age spots, melasma, reduce the appearance of scars and treat sun damage.




radianceofpalmbeach.com


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 2, 2020)

My braces come off in two weeks
My money is better than ever before 
I'm on accutane to clear skin
I'm much more NT due to looks improving
Have a decent amount of options with girls (for me atleast,I used to have 0 options my whole life )
I'm way more positive mentally


----------



## joseph (Feb 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Facial resurfacing is what it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it work?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 2, 2020)

joseph said:


> Did it work?



i'm only 2/4 treatments in. I will post results when I'm done in march


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 2, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> I care about being good enough to make them shekels for my eventual visit to *Epstein Island*.


woow careful there! Atta boy


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 2, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> One step closer to rope.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Feb 2, 2020)

started going to the gym and finished chapter 1 of my book


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 2, 2020)

Zuvay said:


> I am not virgin anymore


Mogs 99% of the forum


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 2, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> started going to the gym and finished chapter 1 of my book


I started to write a book waaay back when i was a child but haven't gone any further for more than a year


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 2, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> I'm much more NT due to looks improving


Increasingly I think 'NT' is just a positive feedback loop...


Slayerino said:


> woow careful there! Atta boy


I wrote eppley, son.


personalityinkwell said:


> Facial resurfacing is what it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Do report on the results once you're done. I still have some acne scars that are somewhat visible.


----------



## joseph (Feb 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i'm only 2/4 treatments in. I will post results when I'm done in march


what about fractora? I'm getting microneedling and fractora treatments and there were 4 of them (3 of which have been done)


----------



## invisiblecel (Feb 2, 2020)

Found a black pilled endocrinologist and I have an appointment to talk about my T levels and general blood work results. I've had 3 blood tests done so far and all the retarded docs said 300ng/dl is OK for man at 20 jfl


----------



## buflek (Feb 2, 2020)

healed from my shoulder injury and went gym 5-7x a week since 1. january. skinmaxxing and fashion maxxing too


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 2, 2020)

joseph said:


> what about fractora? I'm getting microneedling and fractora treatments and there were 4 of them (3 of which have been done)



I am not that informed on what fractora is sorry


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)

Opened a looksmax.me account


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

I have sat in my room.
I have pooped a lot.


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Feb 2, 2020)

literally
nothing


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 2, 2020)

i have been doing PPL routine in gym 6 days a week since beginning of January. After one month i don't see any difference on my skinnyfat body and my weight is pretty much same (maybe one kilogram less) even though i was strictly on a 1000 calorie deficit and should have lost 4 kilograms (albeit probably got some of noob gains). I know it's still way too early for significant change and i am not losing any focus or motivation, i have nothing to lose since i already know what rock bottom feels like so i will just continue lifting and let time do its thing. I generally enjoy going to gym and lifting heavy things unlike intense cardio which i always did before in many shapes of training and ended quickly despising it followed by quitting.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 5, 2020)

kissed a girl and grabbed her tits.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm almost no longer a graycel


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 5, 2020)

passed my driving test the other day


----------



## CristianT (Feb 5, 2020)

moved to a new city because of a new job and I have a fat, frustrated colleague who is fucking up my mood all the time. I can see right through him, he is mad at everybody and frustrated because he is ugly and can't fuck a girl. How miserable life must have.

fucking great.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 5, 2020)

I gained .5 PSL points tbh, and if I can get my hands on some contacts, and hair lightening (dying hair dark brown), and find a place to take pictures where the lighting doesn't distort my coloring, I will gain another .5 PSL easily.

I also got into more colleges and got more scholarships.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 6, 2020)

Absolutely nothing. I've lost all my drive, my hopes have been crushed, and I decided to simply LDAR.


----------



## Usum (Feb 6, 2020)

I've noticed my left eye transforming into hunter eye.
The pb is : the other eye is not following as fast... 

Skin routine and growing hairs made a difference too.


----------

